# 1918-1939 The eBay finds



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

"AVION QUADRIMOTEUR DE BOMBARDEMENT Le0203" Photo originale G. DEVRED (Agce ROL) | eBay
2 PHOTOS - AVION FARMAN GOLIATH & BIPLAN SAMSON BIPLACE CIRCA 1920 | eBay
PHOTO PRESSE TIEN TSIN DEUX AVIONS DE CHASSE JAPONAIS 18/08//1937 | eBay
MANIFESTATION OLYMPIQUE LAUSANNE 1919 AVIONS FRANÇAIS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2019)

PHOTO DE MEURISSE Avion Nungesser Mr Breguet | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Curtiss XP-23 biplane aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Consolidated P-30, 2 seat fighter aircraft | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Curtiss XP-31 Swift fighter aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo Boeing P-26A aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo US Army Curtiss YP-20 biplane aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Armstrong Whitworth AW.16 Kämpfer aus Flugzeug Foto Angebot Sammlung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Photo AVION Monoplan parasol Gourdou-Leseurre - grand tirage argentique d'époque | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION CURTISS CR2 PULITZER TROPHY | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

DZ940 Photographie vintage photo snapshot avion aviation plane hélice | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION DEWOITINE D.27 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO CPA AVION FARMAN F.60 GOLIATH GASCOGNE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO CPA AVION FARMAN 170 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION BIPLAN BREGUET 19 A2 AVRIL 1927 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

DS220 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation plane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Original 1934 Photo de Presse : Nous Coast Guard Patrol Bateau & Avions | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Longvic les Dijon aviation avion Breguet le Point d'interrogation tour d'amitié | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Original 1928 Photo de Presse: Fokker F-11 Amphibien Avion - Premier & Seulement | eBay


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 15, 2019)

#21 is a Handley Page W.8.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Vintage 1920s Photo Army Air Force Aircraft Martin NBS Bomber Airplane 383099 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

VOUGHT V50 - X840W - FROM MY COLLECTION OF VOUGHT AIRCRAFT PHOTOS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

SIKORSKY S 39 - SIDE VIEW - FROM MY COLLECTION OF VOUGHT AIRCRAFT PHOTOS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

Photo AVION Monoplan parasol Gourdou-Leseurre - grand tirage argentique d'époque | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

Longvic les Dijon aviation avion Breguet le Point d'interrogation tour d'amitié | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

AF305 Photo anonyme vintage avion plane biplan hélice aéroplane vers 1930 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

France, avion de guerre à identifier Vintage silver print Tirage argentique | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 24, 2019)

Great shots all.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

Foto Lettische Luftwaffe: Caudron C-60 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION LAMBERT X 1344 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2019)

Vintage Airplane photo Boeing XP-9 aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2019)

Vintage Airplane photo Boeing P-12 biplane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION NIEUPORT-DELAGE NiD 29 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION GOURDOU-LESEURRE GL-32 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION GOURDOU-LESEURRE GL-32 3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION BREGUET BR 19 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HENSCHEL HS 121 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

BEECH AIRCRAFT TRAVEL AIR & BEECHCRAFT MODEL 17S STAGGERWING(2 PHOTOS)-1928&1937 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

MOHAWK PINTO ~ M1C-K ~ US ARMY AIR CORPS TRAINER - 1929 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

Junkers G24
Foto, Blick auf ein Junkers Flugzeug, zivile Luftfahrt, Stuttgart (N)20828 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

foto AK Albatros Verkehrsflugzeug, Lufthansa, flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

Short S.14 Sarafand 1933 pictorial British biplane flying boat | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

Douglas C-1c LIberty 12 (400) Open Cockpit Biplane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2019)

1940s WWII airplane by AEROPLANE PHOTO SUPPLY #432 Hawker Osprey IV: RAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2019)

1940s airplane Photo by AEROPLANE PHOTO SUPPLY #352 of earlier biplane | eBay

Japanese Navy Sopwith Cuckoo Mk. II Torpedo Bomber


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2019)

1940s WWII airplane by AEROPLANE PHOTO SUPPLY #853 Westland Wizard Mk.I RAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2019)

Foto 2 WK , Flugzeug, Wasserflugzeug, U 13, Kennung Bayern Udet, Super | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

12 original Photos taken at RAF Filton Bristol RAF 501 Squadron planes 1930 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier US Berliner-Joyce P-16 fighter biplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier French Nieuport 29 biplane | eBay
1940s Airplane photo of an earlier French Nieuport 29 side view biplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1940s Airplane photo of an earlier french Nieuport-Delage Sesquiplan | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## ThomasP (Nov 2, 2019)

Hey Snautzer01,

Thanks for spending the time and effort to post all these pictures. Cool stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Gloster Goral Large Original Photo, BZ633 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hawker Henley L3243 Original RAF Photo, BZ598 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Gloster Grebe Line Up Large Photo, BZ633 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hawker Hart Large Original Ministry Photo, BZ614 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Parnall Hendy Heck II IWM Photo, HC718 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Percival P.16 G-AHOM Photo, HC711 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Miles M-17 Monarch G-AFCR Photo, HC710 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Gloster Mars I Bamel Large Original Photo, BZ590 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

De Havilland DH95 Flamingo G-AFYH Photo, HC501 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2019)

K- Foto Frankreich Flugzeug - Autogyre - 21.11.1939 Lioré Olivier LeO C-30 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2019)

K- Foto US Wasserflugzeug flugzeug Amerika 1937 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 17, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 12 original Photos taken at RAF Filton Bristol RAF 501 Squadron planes 1930 | eBay



Aircraft are; Westland Wapiti in images 1, 2, 3 and 5, Gloster Gauntlet in image 4, Hawker Hart in image 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2019)

Werkskarte offenes Ganzmetall Flugzeug Junkers T 29 1925 Original Firma Junker | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2019)

Werkskarte Ganzmetall Kabinen Flugzeug Junkers Ju 33 Wasser 1926 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2019)

Werkskarte Ganzmetall Kabinen Flugzeug Junkers 37 K 1927 Original Firma Junker | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER FURY I | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SHORT RT CRUSADER | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2019)

Foto Portrait Klemm L25 Flugzeug,Papua Neu-Guinea,Alexishafen,Missionare,1935 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SCHWEIZERISCHE LUFTWAFFE UM 1930 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

1940s US Navy sailor's aircraft Photo odd small airplane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HANDLEY PAGE H.P. 42 HELENA | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

Vickers Vildebeest Mk.IV, 42 squadron R.A.F. - WWII Press Photo 1939 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION BOMBARDIER POTEZ 566 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

Antique Vtg WWII Snapshot Photograph USAF Jack Northrop Alpha Transport Airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

Foto, Nachl. siehe Beschr., Fliegerh. Gütersloh, Flugzeug Niederlande?, 5026-631 | eBay

Fokker F.XX Zilvermeeuw (PH-AIZ)


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

Foto, Nachl. siehe Beschr., Fliegerh. Cottbus, Blick auf Junkers F13, 5026-631 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG ARMSTRONG WHITWORTH AW 155 ARGOSY | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2020)

aircraft photo unknow aircraft US AIr Force - US Navy | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

aircraft photo Texaco 1930 US AIr Force - US Navy | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

Texaco Sky Chief Aircraft Picture Original Circa 1930's Silver Gelatin | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

1930's US Navy Boeing F4 B-4 Fighter Photograph "Anacosta" Lt Commander Hawks | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Rare Original 1940's Photo of French Satre S.E. 2100 Flying Wing | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

410 - Original B&W 3x4 Aircraft Negative - Bellanca XSE-2 BuNo 9186 in the 1930s | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2020)

Northrop Texaco Sky Chief

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2020)

Historical Aviation Photo Czech Air Force Pre WWII Biplane 5x7 Photo | eBay

Fokker C6 C.VI Dutch


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2020)

Fokker D7


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

333 - Original B&W 3x4 Aircraft Negative - Seversky S2 Racer NX70Y taken in 1939 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

332 - Original B&W 3x4 Aircraft Negative - Seversky S2 Racer NX70Y taken in 1939 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

268 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - Kinner XRK-1 Envoy BuNo UNK in 1930s | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

u9 Imperial Japanese Army 1920s photo Shimoshizu Air Corps | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

u8 Imperial Japanese Army 1920s photo KOU type 3 Biplane Fighter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

u10 Imperial Japanese Army 1920s photo Biplane Fighter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

Foto Polen Polska Flugzeuge Flieger 1934 Flugfeld Danzig-Wrzeszcz pre 2wk ww2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

Q282 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Schul Flugzeug trainer Fw Me109 Me109 Klemm | eBay

Percival D-3 Gull Six (P-3) Aircraft Data G-ADEU, Percival D-3 Gull Six (P-3) C/N D48


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2020)

1928,Bulgarisch B-BATE FLUGZEUG DAR U-1 Am Bujurischte Flugfeld,Original Foto | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

X5602 Foto Flugzeug frühe Fliegerei 1922 Fürth Französisches Flugzeug Kennung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

X5601 Foto Flugzeug frühe Fliegerei 1922 Fürth Französisches Flugzeug Kennung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

X5600 Foto Flugzeug frühe Fliegerei 20er Jahre Croneiss Dietrich Gobiet A.G. TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

X5599 Foto Flugzeug frühe Fliegerei 20er Jahre Düren TOP !!! Kennung RAR !! | eBay

Komet II


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

Empire Airlines Boeing 247 Airplane & Stratofreighter XC-97 327470 B & W photos | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

RAF FAIREY LONG RANGE MONOPLANE K1991 ORIGINAL PHOTO 1932 #90 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2021)

Looking like suffering from the bulimia.

But a nice shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

HAWKER HENLEY COCKPIT CONTOLS VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

HAWKER HART FLOTATION BAGS LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORC | eBay

The Mae West version


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

VICKERS VICTORIA AIR AMBULANCE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

VICKERS VICTORIA VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

BERNARD H.52 HYDRAVION VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SPARTAN AIRLINES SPARTAN CRUISER LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION SNCAO-LOIRE 161 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 410 - Original B&W 3x4 Aircraft Negative - Bellanca XSE-2 BuNo 9186 in the 1930s | eBay
> 
> View attachment 585904


AK Mexikanischer Bomber vom Typ Bellanca Aircruiseer, Militär-Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BOEING STRATOLINER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

R622 Foto Wehrmacht DLV zivil Flugzeug Schule Leipzig Mockau Junkers Motor TOP | eBay

Junkers L5 engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

R619 Foto Wehrmacht DLV zivil Flugzeug Schule Leipzig Mockau Lehrer Leschhorn ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 21, 2021)

Many thanks for the photos Snautzer - much appreciated.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

FOTO AK FLUGZEUG FOKKER F.VIIa | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orig. US Foto Flugzeug Bomber Douglas O-35 B-7 m. Wappen in Amerika USA 1930'er | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orig. US Foto Flugzeug Lockheed 5B Vega m. Tarn Flugplatz in Amerika USA 1930'er | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orig. US Foto Flugzeug Lockheed 5B Vega "NR869E" in Amerika USA 1930'er | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orig. US Foto Flugzeug Lockheed 5B Vega "NR869E" in Amerika USA 1930'er | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orig. US Foto Wasserflugzeug Seversky P-35 "X-21063 in Amerika USA 1930'er | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orig. US Foto Wasserflugzeug Seversky P-35 "X-21063 in Amerika USA 1930'er | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orig. US Foto Flugzeug General G.A.C. 102 Aristocrat "NC281H" am Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orig. US Foto Flugzeug General G.A.C. 102 Aristocrat "NC281H" am Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 17, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. US Foto Flugzeug General G.A.C. 102 Aristocrat "NC281H" am Flugplatz | eBay
> 
> View attachment 619856


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. US Foto Flugzeug Bomber Douglas O-35 B-7 m. Wappen in Amerika USA 1930'er | eBay
> 
> View attachment 619849



Oh.. LWS Żubr on diet.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

1937 CHINA POSTAL MAIL PLANE IN CANTON PHOTO 广州邮政飞机 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 5, 2021)

I thought that was a Free French plane at first! Looked like the cross of Loraine on the side there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2021)

The cross of Loraine seem to be a part of the entire description that means Airmail in English. the " 郵 " in Chinese means Mail as I found.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 8, 2021)

The aeroplane's a Stinson Reliant, in case anyone's interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

NIEUPORT NIGHTJAR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SHORT SCYLLA | eBay

Short L.17 Scylla

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 21, 2021)

Cool.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOKKER C - II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

Swisair Lockheed Orion 1932 Tunis | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

WORLD WAR ONE: BLACKBURN BI-PLANE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 6 FEB 1924 | eBay

Blackburn R-1 Blackburn 
Blackburn Blackburn - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

JUNKERS W-33-34 ON GREAT SLAVE LAKE YELLOWKNIFE ORIGINAL PHOTO 1936 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2021)

12 VINTAGE WORLD WAR TWO ASSOCIATED PRESS AIRPLANE PHOTOGRAPHS - WWII | eBay

Fokker

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

LOENING MODEL 23 FLYING YACHT LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO S-1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

LOENING CABIN AMPHIBIAN LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

LOENING XO-10 EXPERIMENTAL MONO-WHEEL AMPHIBIAN US ARMY LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

LOENING XHL-1 AMBULANCE AMPHIBIAN FLYING BOAT VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO EAST RIVER NY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

LOENING XHL-1 AMBULANCE AMPHIBIAN FLYING BOAT COCKPIT VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

LOENING XHL-1 AMBULANCE AMPHIBIAN FLYING BOAT VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO US MARINE CORP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> LOENING XO-10 EXPERIMENTAL MONO-WHEEL AMPHIBIAN US ARMY LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 626801


LOENING XO-10 EXPERIMENTAL MONO-WHEEL AMPHIBIAN LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

LOENING CABIN AMPHIBIAN INTERIOR LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

KEYSTONE-LOENING AMPHIBIAN AIR YACHT LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

LOENING XO-L8 AMPHIBIAN A-7344 LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

LOENING XO-L8 AMPHIBIAN A-7344 INFLIGHT LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

genuine photograph WESTLAND WALLACE I PROTOTYPE P6 MANUFACTURER PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for genuine photograph WESTLAND WALLACE I PROTOTYPE P6 MANUFACTURER PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Westland Wallace - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> LOENING CABIN AMPHIBIAN INTERIOR LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 626806


I wondered what it was like inside one of those.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: UNKNOWN BRITISH AIRCRAFT B&W PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1953 | eBay


WORLD AVIATION UNKNOWN BRITISH AIRCRAFT. B&W PHOTOGRAPH. LOCATION: UNKNOWN.



www.ebay.com





1953 Percival Mew Gull - Wikipedia
G-AEXF has been restored to flying condition

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Original photo Supermarine Amphibious plane at RAF Martlesham Heath c1920 | eBay


Supermarine plane at RAF Martlesham Heath 1920. He was a pilot early war and then a commanding officer at RFC Gosport. 1915-17. Removed from photo album. Attached to part of album page.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Albatros Schulflugzeug am Flugfeld Flugplatz | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Albatros Schulflugzeug am Flugfeld Flugplatz bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Jun 28, 2021)

Any guesses as to what engine? It appears to be liquid cooled inline six.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)

It is an Albatros L 75. So it's either the BMW Va inline six cylinder, water cooled engine of 375hp or Junkers L5 engine 348hp inline six as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 28, 2021)

Thanks. Good info. The inline water cooled six makes a very clean cowling but still must have a radiator underneath. The clean lines makes for a nice looking flying model.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

DVD scans RAF Photo album 210 Squadrn Singapore Flying boats Arzew Algeria 1937 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DVD scans RAF Photo album 210 Squadrn Singapore Flying boats Arzew Algeria 1937 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Short Singapore - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





K8567

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> DVD scans RAF Photo album 210 Squadrn Singapore Flying boats Arzew Algeria 1937 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DVD scans RAF Photo album 210 Squadrn Singapore Flying boats Arzew Algeria 1937 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



RR Kestrel from an RNZAF Singapore in storage with the Air Force Museum of New Zealand collection.




Singapore Kestrel


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original photo Supermarine Amphibious plane at RAF Martlesham Heath c1920 | eBay
> 
> 
> Supermarine plane at RAF Martlesham Heath 1920. He was a pilot early war and then a commanding officer at RFC Gosport. 1915-17. Removed from photo album. Attached to part of album page.
> ...



Interesting photo, had to do a bit of looking at this, the aircraft is the Supermarine Commercial Amphibian similar to the Supermarine Channel flying boat and was entered into Air Ministry seaplane competition in 1920 designed to determine the best type of seaplane that was safe and was capable of landing on water and land. Testing for the competition was done at Martlesham and Felixtowe on the coast, as Martlesham is landlocked. The aircraft was around for a month only as it was completed in September for the competition and crashed in October but was not rebuilt.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1953 Percival Mew Gull - Wikipedia
> G-AEXF has been restored to flying condition



Here it is in company with a more famous British between-the-wars racer, the DH.88 Comet at the Shuttleworth Collection.




Mew Gull and Comet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG | eBay
> 
> View attachment 624520



Cool picture, Curtiss CR-2 racer ordered by the US Navy for the 1921 Pulitzer Race and flown to first place by Bert Acosta with the Pulitzer trophy visible.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER HART FORMATION LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO POSSIBLY PALESTINE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER HART FORMATION LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO POSSIBLY PALESTINE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER HART TRAINER K4972 ORIGINAL VINTAGE RAF PHOTO ROYAL AIR FORCE | eBay


OK condition, with wear.



www.ebay.com




HAWKER HART TRAINER K4972 VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 3 | eBay
HAWKER HART TRAINER K4972 VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 2 | eBay
HAWKER HART TRAINER K4972 VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE 1 | eBay



https://www.rafmuseum.org.uk/documents/collections/71-A-1415-Hawker-Hart-Trainer-K4972.pdf


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER HART TRAINER K3146 VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER HART TRAINER K3146 VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER HENLEY PRODUCTION GLOSTER AIRCRAFT ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER HENLEY PRODUCTION GLOSTER AIRCRAFT ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER YUGOSLAV FURY LARGE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER YUGOSLAV FURY LARGE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER HART BOMB LOADING LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO CENSOR STAMP RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER HART BOMB LOADING LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO CENSOR STAMP RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

NORTHWEST AIRWAYS HAMILTON H-47 ROCK ISLAND STEAM TRAIN VINTAGE PHOTO H-45 | eBay


OK condition, with wear.



www.ebay.com













Hamilton H-47 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER HORSLEY J7989 VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER HORSLEY J7989 VINTAGE PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





​


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER FURY PERSIAN VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO 1938 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER FURY PERSIAN VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO 1938 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

BREGUET BR.19-8 XIX F-ALPN LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BREGUET BR.19-8 XIX F-ALPN LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





nr 1243


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER HART FORMATION LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE THE AEROPLANE PRESS PHOTO RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER HART FORMATION LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE THE AEROPLANE PRESS PHOTO RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER HART JUPITER ENGINE G-ABTN VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER HART JUPITER ENGINE G-ABTN VINTAGE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





G-ABTN


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

AIRSPEED ENVOY G-ACVI MISS WOLSELEY LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AIRSPEED ENVOY G-ACVI MISS WOLSELEY LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





AS.6 Envoy



Aircraft Data G-ACVI, Airspeed AS.6A Envoy Mk.1 C/N 29


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER HIGH SPEED FURY LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL THE AEROPLANE PRESS PHOTO 5 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER HIGH SPEED FURY LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL THE AEROPLANE PRESS PHOTO 5 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

AIRSPEED CONSUL MERIDIAN AIR MAPS LTD SHOREHAM AIRPORT G-AHEG VINTAGE PHOTO 4 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AIRSPEED CONSUL MERIDIAN AIR MAPS LTD SHOREHAM AIRPORT G-AHEG VINTAGE PHOTO 4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> HAWKER HART FLOTATION BAGS LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORC | eBay
> 
> The Mae West version
> 
> View attachment 614624











HAWKER HART FLOTATION BAGS RAF 33 SQUADRON ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO 1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER HART FLOTATION BAGS RAF 33 SQUADRON ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO 1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> AIRSPEED CONSUL MERIDIAN AIR MAPS LTD SHOREHAM AIRPORT G-AHEG VINTAGE PHOTO 4 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AIRSPEED CONSUL MERIDIAN AIR MAPS LTD SHOREHAM AIRPORT G-AHEG VINTAGE PHOTO 4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...











AIRSPEED CONSUL MERIDIAN AIR MAPS LTD SHOREHAM AIRPORT G-AHEG VINTAGE PHOTO 3 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AIRSPEED CONSUL MERIDIAN AIR MAPS LTD SHOREHAM AIRPORT G-AHEG VINTAGE PHOTO 3 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

Foto Riga Lettland Hafen Flugzeug Verladung K2777 207 Schiff 1934 Rīga ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Riga Lettland Hafen Flugzeug Verladung K2777 207 Schiff 1934 Rīga ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto Riga Lettland Kreuzer Flugzeug Doppeldecker Auto Hafen 1934 Rīga ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Riga Lettland Kreuzer Flugzeug Doppeldecker Auto Hafen 1934 Rīga ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



 www.ebay.de





Hawker Osprey K2777

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2021)

WWII: PITCAIRN AUTO-GYRO P39 SCARAB ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH DEC 1941 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: PITCAIRN AUTO-GYRO P39 SCARAB ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH DEC 1941 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2021)

Photo avion airplane plane foto flugzeug Mureaux 190 01jue " | For sale on Delcampe"


€2.50 | Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Reproductions (1) > Aviation"




www.delcampe.net













ANF Les Mureaux 190 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: FOKKER-GRULICH ORIGINAL LUFTHANSA PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


ORIGINAL LUFTHANSA PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE. WORLD AVIATION.



www.ebay.com





LUFTHANSA

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug und Flugpionier Ernst Udet Leichtflugzeug U 10 Zweisitzer F1.79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug und Flugpionier Ernst Udet Leichtflugzeug U 10 Zweisitzer F1.79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug freitragender Hochdecker Udet U 8 Limousine F1.79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug freitragender Hochdecker Udet U 8 Limousine F1.79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug freitragender Hochdecker Udet U 8 Limousine F1.79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug freitragender Hochdecker Udet U 8 Limousine F1.79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Rumpf Udet U 8 Limousine Helling Bayer. Flugzeugwerke AG F1.79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Rumpf Udet U 8 Limousine Helling Bayer. Flugzeugwerke AG F1.79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Motoreinbau S. H. 7 Typ Udet U 8 Limousine Bayer. Flugzeugw. F1.79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Motoreinbau S. H. 7 Typ Udet U 8 Limousine Bayer. Flugzeugw. F1.79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Hochdecker Udet U 8 mit Spaltflügel Bayer. Flugzeugwerke AG F1.79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Hochdecker Udet U 8 mit Spaltflügel Bayer. Flugzeugwerke AG F1.79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





notice photo credit B F . so this is after Messerschmitts take over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Rumpf der Udet U 8 auf der Helling Bayer. Flugzeugwerke AG F1.79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Rumpf der Udet U 8 auf der Helling Bayer. Flugzeugwerke AG F1.79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foto WK I und II Luftwaffe Flugzeug Doppeldecker Bayern Udet 18 D945 F1.62 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK I und II Luftwaffe Flugzeug Doppeldecker Bayern Udet 18 D945 F1.62 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foto Metall Flugzeug Udet U 11 Kondor Seitenansicht Flugplatz F1.79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Metall Flugzeug Udet U 11 Kondor Seitenansicht Flugplatz F1.79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foto Dt. Flugzeugverkehr 1926 Tempelhof Metall Flugzeug Udet U 11 Kondor F1.79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Dt. Flugzeugverkehr 1926 Tempelhof Metall Flugzeug Udet U 11 Kondor F1.79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug einmotoriger Hochdecker Fokker 3 e HAWA Hannover F1.79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug einmotoriger Hochdecker Fokker 3 e HAWA Hannover F1.79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Brüder Rieseler R III 22 Pilot Antonius Raab Stahlwerk Mark F1.79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Brüder Rieseler R III 22 Pilot Antonius Raab Stahlwerk Mark F1.79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Tiefdecker Bäumer B VI Libelle mit Gipsy F1.79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Tiefdecker Bäumer B VI Libelle mit Gipsy F1.79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

VICKERS VILDEBEEST - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





K4163

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> RAF FAIREY LONG RANGE MONOPLANE K1991 ORIGINAL PHOTO 1932 #90 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 611781











Gross Foto, Langstrecken Flugzeug der Franzosen (N)50191 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Gross Foto, Langstrecken Flugzeug der Franzosen (N)50191 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Fairey Long-range Monoplane - Wikipedia K1991

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: PARNALL PRAWN B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: PARNALL PRAWN B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com










Parnall Prawn - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 2, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> CLASSIC AVIATION: PARNALL PRAWN B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: PARNALL PRAWN B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


That's another new one for me. The propeller looks awfully close to the waterline.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Aug 2, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> That's another new one for me. The propellor looks awfully close to the waterline.



Hi Rob.
The engine could 'tilt' for take-off and landing...






Parnall Prawn - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 2, 2021)

Cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: POTEZ 50 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


FRENCH AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com







 SaparotRob
---->> notice for the more obscure airplanes i do add the wiki page. Done for a while now 









Potez 50 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Potez 50 Powerplant: 1 × Lorraine 12Fd Courlis water-cooled W-12 engine, 450 kW (600 hp

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: POTEZ 39 HISPANO 500 CV ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


POTEZ 39 HISPANO 500 CV. FRENCH AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





Potez 39 Powerplant: 1 × Hispano-Suiza 12H V-12 water-cooled piston engine, 433 kW (581 hp)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

NIEUPORT NIGHTHAWK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com













Nieuport Nighthawk - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 3, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> FRENCH AVIATION: POTEZ 50 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay
> 
> 
> FRENCH AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.
> ...


I've been reading the links you thoughtfully supplied. Much appreciated!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Raab-Katzenstein Motorflugzeug RK 25 D-1489 Baujahr 1928, 2 Foto 9 x 14 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Raab-Katzenstein Motorflugzeug RK 25 D-1489 Baujahr 1928, 2 Foto 9 x 14 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





wiki on this one


Google Translate



D-1489

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

Orig. Foto - Belgisches beute Flugzeug LACAB GR 8 - Flugplatz Haren bei Brüssel | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto - Belgisches beute Flugzeug LACAB GR 8 - Flugplatz Haren bei Brüssel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





LACAB GR.8 - Wikipedia

LACAB GR.8

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Hi Rob.
> The engine could 'tilt' for take-off and landing...
> 
> 
> ...



From WIKI: Only one was built and it is not known whether it was ever flown.


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 23, 2021)

Perhaps "dared" flown is more appropriate.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: PARNALL 382 TRAINER B&W ''THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: PARNALL 382 TRAINER B&W ''THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Parnall 382 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

Original Gross Werksfoto, 2 Wk, Donier 22, Lichtbildaufnahme Donier -Werke GmbH | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Gross Werksfoto, 2 Wk, Donier 22, Lichtbildaufnahme Donier -Werke GmbH in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de















Dornier do22

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

Gross Foto, Fokker C.V-B Lorraine am Boden, VL(80058) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Gross Foto, Fokker C.V-B Lorraine am Boden, VL(80058) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Fokker C.V-B , Lorraine Diettrich 450 pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2021)

VICKERS VILDEBEEST - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Vickers Vildebeest K4599

Eric Charles NODRUM Sergeant Eric Charles Nodrum 400864 (Observer) of 36SQN RAF was killed when Vickers Vildebeest K4599 was shot down near Endau, Malaya by Japanese carrier borne fighter aircraft
Also killed were Flight Sergeant Ernest Lyall 580214 RAF (Pilot) and Flight Sergeant Owen Haggan 612057 RAF (Air Gunner) - none of the crew were recovered and they are all commemorated on the Singapore Memorial

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Daimler L20 Namens Pelikan und Lufthansa Junkers (N)50231 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Daimler L20 Namens Pelikan und Lufthansa Junkers (N)50231 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Daimler L20 Pelikan D-1426 und Lufthansa Junkers

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> CLASSIC AVIATION: PARNALL 382 TRAINER B&W ''THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: PARNALL 382 TRAINER B&W ''THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



It's a mystery to me why the Air Ministry didn't order this into production, it was almost identical to the Miles Magister, which was ordered to a later specification, although it had better performance and had a lighter all-up weight, and with its party piece, Handley Page leading-edge slots interconnected to its flaps, had a very low stalling speed of 40 mph (wiki says 42, my copy of Putnam's Parnall Aircraft says 40 so I'm going with that).

It's a pretty thing, too. The Magister for comparison, also has simple clean looks.




Magister-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2021)

VICKERS VILDEBEEST - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS


VICKERS VILDEBEEST - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS in Collectibles, Militaria, WW II (1939-45), Original Period Items, United States, Photographs | eBay



www.ebay.com





Vickers Vildebeest K4166

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

Photo AV.000061 FOKKER F.XXXVI AREND KLM PH-AJA DUTCH AIRLINES 1934 AIRPLANE | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Photo AV.000061 FOKKER F.XXXVI AREND KLM PH-AJA DUTCH AIRLINES 1934 AIRPLANE sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





FOKKER F.XXXVI AREND KLM PH-AJA

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

Photo AV.000047 FOKKER F.XX ZILVERMEEUW KLM PH-AIZ 1934 AIRPLANE BERLIN AIRPORT | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Photo AV.000047 FOKKER F.XX ZILVERMEEUW KLM PH-AIZ 1934 AIRPLANE BERLIN AIRPORT sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





FOKKER F.XX ZILVERMEEUW KLM PH-AIZ 1934 AIRPLANE BERLIN AIRPORT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2021)

ASIATIC FLEET SEAPLANE 1939 Original Photo "HERON'S PLANE" at Chefoo CHINA | eBay


This is an original gelatin silver photo [4-3/8" x 2-5/8"] ~ this seaplane photo was captioned: "Heron's Plane" ~ USS Heron (AM-10) was launched as a Lapwing Minesweeper, but was later re-classified as a Seaplane Tender (AVP-2) in early 1936.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: HAWKER AIRCRAFT LTD ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: HAWKER AIRCRAFT LTD ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Hawker Cygnet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Dana Bell (Sep 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> ASIATIC FLEET SEAPLANE 1939 Original Photo "HERON'S PLANE" at Chefoo CHINA | eBay
> 
> 
> This is an original gelatin silver photo [4-3/8" x 2-5/8"] ~ this seaplane photo was captioned: "Heron's Plane" ~ USS Heron (AM-10) was launched as a Lapwing Minesweeper, but was later re-classified as a Seaplane Tender (AVP-2) in early 1936.
> ...



A really nice shot! Despite what the seller and/or photographer noted, based on the markings I suspect the photo was take between July 1928 and May 1929. VS-5 was activated on 1 July 1928 and inactivated in July 1937. Originally assigned to Scouting Fleet's light cruiser divisions two and three, it was assigned directly to Light Cruiser Division Two (with LCD-3 aircraft reassigned to Scouting Six) in July 1929. The only division detailed to the Asiatic Fleet during this period was LCD-2 (May 1928-May 1929).

5-S-5 and 5-S-6 were assigned to _Detroit _at this time, and both aircraft returned to the US with the ship at the end of the Far-East assignment. The mention of _Heron_ in the caption might have been based on aircraft repairs aboard that ship, or a simple visit there. Again, nice photo - thanks for posting it!

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: PARNALL PLOVER B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


PARNALL PLOVER. WORLD AVIATION B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE.



www.ebay.com













Parnall Plover - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

V292 Foto Spanien Flugzeug Fiat ? Legion Condor K88 Truppen airplane Kennung TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie V292 Foto Spanien Flugzeug Fiat ? Legion Condor K88 Truppen airplane Kennung TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Condor legion , 10-175

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

V306 Fotos Spanien Legion Condor USA Vultee V-1 ? US Transport-Flugzeug plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie V306 Fotos Spanien Legion Condor USA Vultee V-1 ? US Transport-Flugzeug plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













Vultee V-1 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

V293 Spanien Fiat CR.32 Flugzeug Franco Truppen Aviación Nacional Legion Condor | eBay


Entdecken Sie V293 Spanien Fiat CR.32 Flugzeug Franco Truppen Aviación Nacional Legion Condor in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Fiat cr32 , 3-91

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

V291 Spanien Fiat CR.32 Flugzeug Franco Truppen Aviación Nacional Legion Condor | eBay


Entdecken Sie V291 Spanien Fiat CR.32 Flugzeug Franco Truppen Aviación Nacional Legion Condor in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Fiat cr32

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> V306 Fotos Spanien Legion Condor USA Vultee V-1 ? US Transport-Flugzeug plane | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie V306 Fotos Spanien Legion Condor USA Vultee V-1 ? US Transport-Flugzeug plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...











V307 Foto Spanien Legion Condor USA Vultee V-1 ? US Transport-Flugzeug airplane | eBay


Entdecken Sie V307 Foto Spanien Legion Condor USA Vultee V-1 ? US Transport-Flugzeug airplane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













Vultee V-1 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: 3-SEATER MILES HAWK MAJOR B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


3-SEATER MILES HAWK MAJOR. WORLD AVIATION B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





FEFOR

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2021)

1930s US Navy Consolidated NY-2 Pensacola Air Station ORIG Photo Flight Line | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1930s US Navy Consolidated NY-2 Pensacola Air Station ORIG Photo Flight Line at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2021)

Interesting .. 95B Rules says the same ... trying to get our help with the plane ID.




95B Rules said:


> *Ya this photo album was from a cadet going through pensacola Naval Air Station '36 - '37 Some amazing photos.*





95B Rules said:


> go figure that the navy would call it something different than real name. * Here is one of my photos.* The 2nd one is number 9679 and closest is 9681
> 
> View attachment 645617


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2021)

Photo AV.000065 FOKKER F.XXXVI AREND KLM PH-AJA DUTCH AIRLINES 1934 AIRPLANE | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Photo AV.000065 FOKKER F.XXXVI AREND KLM PH-AJA DUTCH AIRLINES 1934 AIRPLANE sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2021)

Photo AV.000074 FOKKER F.XXXVI (F.36) DUTCH AIRPLANE & AUSTIN CAR 1934 | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Photo AV.000074 FOKKER F.XXXVI (F.36) DUTCH AIRPLANE & AUSTIN CAR 1934 sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2021)

Photo AV.000066 FOKKER F.XXXVI AREND KLM PH-AJA DUTCH AIRLINES 1934 AIRPLANE | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Photo AV.000066 FOKKER F.XXXVI AREND KLM PH-AJA DUTCH AIRLINES 1934 AIRPLANE sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2021)

Photo AV.000072 FOKKER F.XXXVI AREND KLM PH-AJA DUTCH AIRLINES 1934 AIRPLANE | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Photo AV.000072 FOKKER F.XXXVI AREND KLM PH-AJA DUTCH AIRLINES 1934 AIRPLANE sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

WWI: AVRO MONGOOSE 621 TRAINER ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH 13TH FEB 1930 | eBay


AVRO MONGOOSE 621 TRAINER. 13TH FEB 1930. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

WW2 ORIGINAL OFFICAL STAMP PHOTO FLYCATCHER II ROYAL NAVY RAF DATED 1956 A55 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 ORIGINAL OFFICAL STAMP PHOTO FLYCATCHER II ROYAL NAVY RAF DATED 1956 A55 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Fairey Flycatcher II British naval aircraft prototypes – Part 4: The Fairey Flycatcher II - Global Maritime History

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2021)

BRITISH AVIATION: PARNALL PIKE (ROYAL NAVY) B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


PARNALL PIKE. BRITISH AVIATION (ROYAL NAVY).



www.ebay.com





N202

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2021)

DVD SCANS 1930s RAF AIRMANS PHOTO ALBUM 503 SQUADRON COUNTY OF LINCOLN BIPLANES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DVD SCANS 1930s RAF AIRMANS PHOTO ALBUM 503 SQUADRON COUNTY OF LINCOLN BIPLANES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Handley Page Heyford

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 15, 2021)

Well, not from eBay, but from same timeline ...









Officer is a Captain, the man behind him and right, is a Staff Sergeant, then man on the left, is a Corporal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2021)

WWI: ROYAL FLYING CORPS BIPLANE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: N/A.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2021)

WWII: SUPERMARINE SEAGULL AMPHIBIOUS BIPLANE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


SUPERMARINE SEAGULL AMPHIBIOUS BIPLANE. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: N/A. Condition: USED.



www.ebay.com





Supermarine Seagull Mk.III A9-6

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWI: ROYAL FLYING CORPS BIPLANE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: N/A.
> ...



Blackburn Swift prototype. The Swift was a single-seat torpedo dropper based on experiences that Blackburn had in building the Sopwith Cuckoo, the firm being the biggest producer of the type. The Swift was the export version of the Dart; its basic design being sire to the Ripon and Baffin deck landing torpedo types, fulfilling Robert Blackburn's desire to become supplier of offensive types to the FAA, that is, until the TSR specification that Fairey won with the Swordfish, which Blackburn put into licence production at any rate. The Swift is notable in that it was designed for export, while the Dart went into FAA service; three went to Japan as part of the 1921 naval mission led by Col William Semple, along with six Sopwith Cuckoos to become the first torpedo droppers of the IJN.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2021)

Junkers Dessau - Großfoto Flugzeug G 38 - aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Junkers Dessau - Großfoto Flugzeug G 38 - aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





G38

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2021)

Junkers Dessau - Großfoto Flugzeug W 33 - D 1166 - aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Junkers Dessau - Großfoto Flugzeug W 33 - D 1166 - aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





W33

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2021)

Junkers Dessau Großfoto Flugzeug G 38 Nahaufnahme Rad aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Junkers Dessau Großfoto Flugzeug G 38 Nahaufnahme Rad aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





G38

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2021)

Junkers Dessau - Großfoto Flugzeug G 38 - aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Junkers Dessau - Großfoto Flugzeug G 38 - aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





G38

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2021)

Junkers Dessau - Großfoto Flugzeug W 33 - D 1197 - aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Junkers Dessau - Großfoto Flugzeug W 33 - D 1197 - aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





W33

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

F003074 Three Heinkel HE8 reconnaissance floatplanes. belonging to the Danish Na | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F003074 Three Heinkel HE8 reconnaissance floatplanes. belonging to the Danish Na at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

Wk2 Postkarte special Flugzeug Flieger | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk2 Postkarte special Flugzeug Flieger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





der fliegende kranitz

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

WWI: GERMAN BI-PLANE SQUADRON B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


GERMAN BI-PLANE SQUADRON. B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com





Finnish Airforce Aero A-32 (?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm very sorry these aren't the Aero A-32 but the Letov Š-16L. What is more, these are neither the German nor Finnish kites. The Š-16Ls are of the Latvian AF .










the spurce: Letov Š-16L : Letov

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: AERO A-34 B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: AERO A-34 B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Aero A-34 Kos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: PŘIKRYL-BLECHA PB-5 RACEK B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: PŘIKRYL-BLECHA PB-5 RACEK B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





PŘIKRYL-BLECHA PB-5 RACEK

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Consolidated PB-2 P-30 Fighter Trainer Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Consolidated PB-2 P-30 Fighter Trainer Bolling Field Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Consolidated P-30 ( PB-2 ) Bolling Field

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

1945 WWII Official Photos Co 1st Army in Germany tree branched camo US Tank | eBay


Developing, Exposures & toning vary in these photos so see pic which is accurate. Size is listed in the condition box above.



www.ebay.com





Could be a scene from Fury


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

WWII Official Photos Co. 1st Army in Germany GIs machine gunning snipers Dessau | eBay


Developing, Exposures & toning vary in these photos so see pic which is accurate. Size is listed in the condition box above.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2022)

Junkers Dessau - Großfoto Flugzeug W 33 - D 1166 - aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Junkers Dessau - Großfoto Flugzeug W 33 - D 1166 - aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





W33 - D1166

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2022)

Junkers Dessau - Großfoto Flugzeug W 33 - D 1197 - aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Junkers Dessau - Großfoto Flugzeug W 33 - D 1197 - aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





W33 D1197 Europa

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2022)

US ARMY 118th OBSERVATION SQUADRON - HARTFORD, CT - DOUGLAS O-46 - PHOTO LOT | eBay


Photos are black & white glossy finish, mounted on scrap book pages using photo corners. Very nice WWII AAF photo lot.Very good good condition.



www.ebay.com





seller 118th Observation Squadron, I believe photos were taken in Hartford, CT, 1936-1943 due to the aircraft being the Douglas O-46

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/1/3/1320622/a5dcb1b3-9ce8-4455-a053-f1264f686b39-A18198.jpg




https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/e/4/4/e44fc0101a9685f4f8631d7fe94f32499795537a25ba299abaeb819ddf3316bb/d7956375-1ae4-4a24-81b9-31a47acba45d-CVA99-6668.jpg





NR1313 Archives - This Day in Aviation



NR1313

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

Fairley III F Mk IV G.P. seaplane RCAF #J9172 at Jericho. The sole British-built Fairley III F to serve in Canada. It was used for trials October 1929 to September 1930. - City of Vancouver Archives


Access to memory - Open information management toolkit




searcharchives.vancouver.ca





Fairley III F Mk IV G.P. seaplane RCAF #J9172 at Jericho. The sole British-built Fairley III F to serve in Canada. It was used for trials October 1929 to September 1930.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/1/3/1320622/a5dcb1b3-9ce8-4455-a053-f1264f686b39-A18198.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A nice entry for Jan's collection.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Junkers Dessau - Großfoto Flugzeug W 33 - D 1197 - aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Junkers Dessau - Großfoto Flugzeug W 33 - D 1197 - aircraft airplane ww2 wk2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


I wonder where are "Asia" and "Africa" !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2022)

1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply, Curtiss SOC Seagull, U.S. Navy | eBay


Size in condition box above See pics for, focus, exposure, developing defects.



www.ebay.com





Curtiss SOC-1 Seagull

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Fairley III F Mk IV G.P. seaplane RCAF #J9172 at Jericho. The sole British-built Fairley III F to serve in Canada. It was used for trials October 1929 to September 1930.



Ahem... "Fairey IIIF"...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

Vintage aircraft 5x7 photo #5 airplane NC14112 | eBay


Nothing written on back. No other info available. I do not know airplanes and too old to learn.



www.ebay.com









__





Civil Aircraft Register - United States







www.airhistory.org.uk






NC14112Aeronca C-3A-412NC14112H Tuerpe /TX

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

Vintage aircraft 5x7 photo #9 single engine airplane | eBay


Nothing written on back. No other info available. I do not know airplanes and too old to learn.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

Vintage aircraft 5x7 photo #10 single engine large airplane | eBay


Nothing written on back. No other info available. I do not know airplanes and too old to learn.



www.ebay.com





NV13777 Northrop Delta 1D Aerial Visuals - Airframe Dossier - Northrop Delta 1D, c/n 28, c/r NC13777

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2022)

Orig. Foto US Lockheed Vega Flugzeug Standard Oil am Flugplatz HAMBURG 1929 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto US Lockheed Vega Flugzeug Standard Oil am Flugplatz HAMBURG 1929 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





The LOCKHEED VEGA Model 5 NC7440 Page of the Davis-Monthan Airfield Register Website US Lockheed Vega Flugzeug Standard Oil am Flugplatz HAMBURG 1929

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2022)

Orig. RIESEN Foto Dietrich DS I Flugzeug m. Kennung am Flugplatz HAMBURG 1928 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. RIESEN Foto Dietrich DS I Flugzeug m. Kennung am Flugplatz HAMBURG 1928 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





D-598

Dietrich DS I Flugzeug m. Kennung am Flugplatz HAMBURG 1928

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2022)

Orig. Foto Flugzeug Focke-Wulf A16 m. Kennung D-731 b. Hamburg 1931 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Flugzeug Focke-Wulf A16 m. Kennung D-731 b. Hamburg 1931 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Focke-Wulf A16 m. Kennung D-731 b. Hamburg 1931

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2022)

Orig. RIESEN Foto Pilot Carl Vongehr mit LVG C.VI Flugzeug D-112 Ozean-Flug 1929 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. RIESEN Foto Pilot Carl Vongehr mit LVG C.VI Flugzeug D-112 Ozean-Flug 1929 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





D112 Carl Vongehr mit LVG C.VI Flugzeug D-112 Ozean-Flug 1929 Fliegt mit Veedol

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2022)

Orig. Foto Arado L II Flugzeug bei Landung am Flugplatz ALTONA Hamburg 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Arado L II Flugzeug bei Landung am Flugplatz ALTONA Hamburg 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Arado L II Flugzeug bei Landung am Flugplatz ALTONA Hamburg 1930

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Military Airplane Flying Observation avion armée US aviation Vintage Photo 1930 | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Military Airplane Flying Observation avion armée US aviation Vintage Photo 1930 sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. RIESEN Foto Dietrich DS I Flugzeug m. Kennung am Flugplatz HAMBURG 1928 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Orig. RIESEN Foto Dietrich DS I Flugzeug m. Kennung am Flugplatz HAMBURG 1928 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



Interesting image with interesting types visible. The airship is the Parseval semi-rigid No.28, the rego D-PN28 on the nose reflects this. Used for advertising, looks like the "Trumpf" company, which made metalworking tools and has nothing to do with the previous US president - thankfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2022)

WW2 PHOTOS , FLEET AIR ARM SWORDFISH BIPLANE TORPEDO BOMBER . ON OPS . SET OF 4 | eBay


A GROUP OF FOUR ORIGINAL AND ONE RE PRINT PHOTO (I THINK ) OF ROYAL NAVY FLEET AIR ARM SWORDFISH. THE PHOTO WITH FOLDED WING IS I BELIEVE A LATER RE PRINT.



www.ebay.com





Blackburn Shark 2 755 Sqdn Shark II K5656 [Royal Air Force Aircraft Serial and Image Database]


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2022)

Altes Foto Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Flugboot HEINKEL He 31 um 1930 (4) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Flugboot HEINKEL He 31 um 1930 (4) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Heinkel He31 1930

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

2 WK Foto Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





What the groundhog is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

Foto WK 2 Militärflugzeug mit Piloten Polen B 1.78 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK 2 Militärflugzeug mit Piloten Polen B 1.78 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

Foto WK 2 Militärflugzeug, Pilot, Soldat Quartier Polen Winter B 1.78 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK 2 Militärflugzeug, Pilot, Soldat Quartier Polen Winter B 1.78 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2 WK Foto Flugzeug | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



That's the Northrop A-17A (NACA 19672; S/N 36-184) with NACA Nose Blower cowling installed. No. 6 aircraft was formerly assigned to the Air Corps Headquarters, Langley Field, Va. 






here other ones ...








the pic source: 
Northrop A-17A


Northrop A-17A










File:Northrop A-17A NACA 1940.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

Thank you looks a bit strange but cool at the same time.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2022)

You are right.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto WK 2 Militärflugzeug mit Piloten Polen B 1.78 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Foto WK 2 Militärflugzeug mit Piloten Polen B 1.78 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...




Neither the plane looks to be the Polish nor the pilots. The registration number seems to start with "D" what may indicate the "Deutschland".

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Rubber City Stamp Club Photo Postcard 1933 Navy SHENANDOAH ZEPPELIN AIRSHIP 425 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rubber City Stamp Club Photo Postcard 1933 Navy SHENANDOAH ZEPPELIN AIRSHIP 425 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1933 Navy SHENANDOAH ZEPPELIN AIRSHIP


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Vintage Rubber City Stamp Club Photo Postcard 1926 ITALIAN NORGE AIRSHIP 416 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Rubber City Stamp Club Photo Postcard 1926 ITALIAN NORGE AIRSHIP 416 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1926 ITALIAN NORGE AIRSHIP zeppelin


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Rubber City Stamp Club Photo Postcard 1919 BRITISH R34 AIRSHIP ZEPPELIN 422 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rubber City Stamp Club Photo Postcard 1919 BRITISH R34 AIRSHIP ZEPPELIN 422 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1919 BRITISH R34 AIRSHIP ZEPPELIN


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Vintage Rubber City Stamp Club Photo Postcard 1929 BRITISH R101 AIRSHIP 415 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Rubber City Stamp Club Photo Postcard 1929 BRITISH R101 AIRSHIP 415 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1929 BRITISH R101 AIRSHIP zeppelin G-FAAW


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Rubber City Stamp Club Photo Postcard 1919 GERMAN LZ 120 ZEPPELIN BODENSEE 417 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rubber City Stamp Club Photo Postcard 1919 GERMAN LZ 120 ZEPPELIN BODENSEE 417 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1919 GERMAN LZ 120 ZEPPELIN BODENSEE esperia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Original WW2 era photo Barkley-Grow T8P-1 Transport Aircraft CF-BLV 12 x 7 cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW2 era photo Barkley-Grow T8P-1 Transport Aircraft CF-BLV 12 x 7 cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





CF-BLV Barkley-Grow T8P-1 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

WWII: SUPERMARINE S14/44 GRIFFIN ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH AUG 1948 | eBay


SUPERMARINE S14/44 GRIFFIN. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 16910 D. Condition: USED.



www.ebay.com





SUPERMARINE S14/44 GRIFFON ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH AUG 1948

PA143

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

CLASSIC AVIATION: FAIRCHILD 82-A CABIN MONOPLANE ORIGINAL WALTER JACKSON PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: FAIRCHILD 82-A CABIN MONOPLANE ORIGINAL WALTER JACKSON PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





FAIRCHILD 82-A CABIN MONOPLANE CF-AXA Reduced to spares 16.3.44 ( Civil Aircraft Register - Canada )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

Foto Lufthansa Flugzeug Rohrbach Ro II mit Kennung D-1327, Airplane Roland VIII | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Lufthansa Flugzeug Rohrbach Ro II mit Kennung D-1327, Airplane Roland VIII in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Rohrbach Ro II D-1327

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Interesting image with interesting types visible. The airship is the Parseval semi-rigid No.28, the rego D-PN28 on the nose reflects this. Used for advertising, looks like the "Trumpf" company, which made metalworking tools and has nothing to do with the previous US president - thankfully.























2 Foto Oldtimer LKW von Fa. Trumpf nach Unfall | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Foto Oldtimer LKW von Fa. Trumpf nach Unfall in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



"Next time, use the gahddamned airship to do deliveries, like we said..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2022)

KINNER INVADER

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2022)

Brequet BR19














K3057 Foto Spanien 1936 deutsches Flugzeug Camouflage Legion Condor LC Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie K3057 Foto Spanien 1936 deutsches Flugzeug Camouflage Legion Condor LC Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Condor type ? Berliner Tageblatt - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Feb 21, 2022)

Monocoupe from USA


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

special ed said:


> Monocoupe from USA


Thanks Ed. 
Now i can find Monocoupe 90 A according to Monocoupe 90 - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

Lioré et Olivier LeO H-190 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org























FRENCH AVIATION: LIORÉ ET OLIVIER LEO H-190 B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


LIORÉ ET OLIVIER LEO H-190. FRENCH AVIATION B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

Gourdou-Leseurre GL.30 - Wikipedia

LGL.33 - Similar to LGL.32 but with Lorraine 12Eb engine, and revised wing struts, landing gear, and tail (one built). Also known as the LGL.33C.1.
























FRENCH AVIATION: LIORÉ-GOURDOU-LESEURRE 33 CL B&W PHOTO W/ NOTES | eBay


LIORÉ-GOURDOU-LESEURRE 33 CL. FRENCH AVIATION B&W PHOTO W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2022)

Written off 10-AUG-1937 Tuesday Incident Tipsy B OO-DON, 10 Aug 1937



















Tipsy B OO-DON te Knokke


De Tipsy B OO-Don stond op naam van zijn ontwerper, Ernest Tips. Zijn invlieger, Albert Eyskens, kwam ermee van Gosselies, met aan boord passagier Joseph Verleyen. Boven het vliegveld Knokke Zoute verloor de piloot de controle over zijn machine, die plots naar omlaag gleed en in een naburig veld...




www.luchtvaartgeschiedenis.be



















CLASSIC AVIATION: TIPSY TWO-SEATER ORIGINAL ''THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTO W/ STAMP | eBay


ORIGINAL "THE AEROPLANE" PHOTO W/ STAMP. CLASSIC AVIATION.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Very interesting image, showing Monocoupe 90A 30-57, formerly EC-MAA of the Aero Club de Andalucía at Tablada Aerodrome. Impressed wearing the 30 prefix in Nationalist service, which indicated single-engined aeroplanes, the five Monocoupes were used for a time as bombers carrying single 50kg bombs on improvised racks between their undercarriage legs. The type was also used for clandestine personnel drops behind enemy lines, sometimes under fire, by day and night. Following the war, 30-57 was returned to its civilian operator and became EC-BAH, later EC-ABT, being scrapped in 1966.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

Incident de Havilland DH.83 Fox Moth CF-DJA, 15 Feb 1952 Destroyed in hangar fire at North Bay, Ontario 15.2.52. Registration cancelled 31.3.52














CLASSIC AVIATION: DE HAVILLAND D.H.83C FOX MOTH B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: DE HAVILLAND D.H.83C FOX MOTH B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2022)

Gloster Goring 5-6-1925 Wednesday




















CLASSIC AVIATION: GLOSTER GORING B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: GLOSTER GORING B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2022)

Focke-Wulf Fw 43 Falke D-2333














Foto, Ak, Schnellreiseflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 43 Falke (N)50364 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Ak, Schnellreiseflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 43 Falke (N)50364 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Douglas Y1O-43















Vintage Douglas Y1O-43 Aircraft Airplane Military USAAC War Runway Photograph G | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Douglas Y1O-43 Aircraft Airplane Military USAAC War Runway Photograph G at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Douglas 0-38D



















Vintage Douglas O-38F National Guard Aircraft Airplane Military War Photo G | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Douglas O-38F National Guard Aircraft Airplane Military War Photo G at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

FARMAN JABIRU 















FARMAN JABIRU MILITAIRE LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PHOTO MILITARY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FARMAN JABIRU MILITAIRE LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PHOTO MILITARY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

GAZ DE COMBAT - ANGLETERRE - SOLDATS DE L'AVIATION RENTRE EN AVION DANS LES HANGARS " | For sale on Delcampe"


Starting at €22.00 - Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Photographs (originals) > War, Military




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

BAN Hyères














Au plus rapide photo * avion aviation navale française BAN Hyères beau format excellent état | For sale on Delcampe


€3.50 | Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Photographs (originals) > War, Military"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2022)

Delgado Maid powered byCurtiss V-1570 Conqueror NR65Y



















Delgado Maid NR65Y - 1935 National Air Race - Vintage Airplane Photo | eBay


Image: Delgado Maid / Delgado Trades School / NR65Y. Location / Date: National Air Races / 1935. Condition: Good condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 17, 2022)

Built by the students and instructors of the Delgado Trades School, New Orleans, Louisiana. The engine suffered from overheating which kept performance lacking. There was as well the "Delgado Flash" racer built, also not very sucessful in competition, having the same well used engine. The depression caused a lack of funds. The school is still there, however now a college, with the industrial trades long gone. As a teen in the mid fifties, when I would hear a round engine start, I would ride the few blocks on my bike to see what I could see. I did see on two occasions Pipers fly out after rebuilding, one from school property the other from the median of Marconi Drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

Udet U11 Kondor














Germany Post-WWI Udet-Kondor Airplane Original Photograph 74296 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Germany Post-WWI Udet-Kondor Airplane Original Photograph 74296 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 22, 2022)

That's a new one for me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> BAN Hyères
> 
> View attachment 661614
> 
> ...



That's a great-looking floatplane. Hadn't seen that one before. Apparently it's a Loire 210. Who knew...?


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 23, 2022)

I certainly didn’t.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Avro Tutor of the RAF Central Flying School at Upavon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2022)

WORLD WAR: MAJOR AIR MANEUVERS AT LE BOURGET FRANCE ORIGINAL KEYSTONE PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: MAJOR AIR MANEUVERS AT LE BOURGET FRANCE ORIGINAL KEYSTONE PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 663408
> 
> 
> View attachment 663409
> ...


What fighter is that?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2022)

This is the Nieuport-Delage NiD.62 C.1 series ...





the source: History of the Armée de l'Air (1909–1942) | Wikiwand

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 2, 2022)

You sure that's French? It's beautiful.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 2, 2022)

The give away is the wing struts continue through the sesqui wing into the L/G with the lifting cross bar.


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 2, 2022)

Oh, right. Of course. I was thinking that myself.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2022)

Ford 14-A trimotor X9660















AMERICAN AVIATION: FORD 14-AT TRIMOTOR B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AMERICAN AVIATION: FORD 14-AT TRIMOTOR B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Peter Gunn (May 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Ford 14-A trimotor X9660
> 
> 
> View attachment 667142
> ...


That's just... different. Had to search that one out:









Aero – Digest : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive






archive.org





have to scroll down a page or two but there's a long article on it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2022)

D-1168Heinkel HD22258D-1168 D-IJAHDVL >DVS






Civil Aircraft Register - Germany







www.airhistory.org.uk


















Foto : 2 sitzer Flugzeug Typ ? mit Kennung D-1168 in Schleißheim ? um 1935 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : 2 sitzer Flugzeug Typ ? mit Kennung D-1168 in Schleißheim ? um 1935 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2022)

Nieuport-Delage NiD-52

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2022)

... and the Nieuport-Delage NiD-29 ..


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2022)

However the one seen from the front and those in the background ... seem to be the Breguet 19














the pic source: Bréguet 19 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Boeing P-12















Foto Boeing P-12 Doppeldecker Flugzeug Staffel auf einem Flughafen ... ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Boeing P-12 Doppeldecker Flugzeug Staffel auf einem Flughafen ... ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

G-ABTK Armstrong Whitworth AW.15 Atalanta named Athena This aircraft was lost in a hangar fire in Delhi in 1936.












nice piece of history: 1936 Imperial Airways "Athena" crash. A cover salvaged from the wreck of the Imperial Airways Armstrong Whitworth XV Atalanta Class plane "ATHENA *G-ABTK*" which caught fire on the 23rd September 1936 while taking off from Delhi. Sent from Manchester to Sydney, Australia, rated 1/3 (6dx2 (SG426) & 3d (SG444), all perfined "L G & S Ld"), handstamped "Salvaged from Air Iiner/ATHENA" cachet in black on arrival. Lightly singed at left and water damaged as usual. 

























GB 1936 SG426,449 Cover -


1936 Imperial Airways "Athena" crash. A cover salvaged from the wreck of the Imperial Airways Armstrong Whitworth XV Atalanta Class plane "ATHENA G-ABTK" which caught fire on the 23rd September 1936 while taking off from Delhi. Sent from Manchester to Sydney, Australia, rated 1/3 (6dx2 (SG426) &...




www.stanleygibbons.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

Rohrbach Ro V Rocco




















Presse Foto Rohrbach ROCCO Verkehrs Flugzeug Stettin-Polen Kopenhagen Dänemark | eBay


Entdecken Sie Presse Foto Rohrbach ROCCO Verkehrs Flugzeug Stettin-Polen Kopenhagen Dänemark in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 1, 2022)

Cool picture. Never knew about this aircraft before.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Cool picture. Never knew about this aircraft before.



Hey, remember that time when Herr Rohrbach went on holiday in Scotland? 









Beardmore Inflexible - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 3, 2022)

I haven't seen a picture of the Inflexible in years. For a reason.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Wehrmacht oder zivil DLV Flugzeug WK1 Reichswehr














Q199 Fotos Wehrmacht oder zivil DLV Flugzeug WK1 Reichswehr Typ TOP Technik !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Q199 Fotos Wehrmacht oder zivil DLV Flugzeug WK1 Reichswehr Typ TOP Technik !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

luftverkehrs gesellschaft mbh rustringen wilhelmhaven focke wulf bremen Geschichte














Q166 Foto Wehrmacht oder zivil Flugzeug Focke Wulf Wilhelmshaven Rüstringen TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Q166 Foto Wehrmacht oder zivil Flugzeug Focke Wulf Wilhelmshaven Rüstringen TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

zivil 1920/30 - Reklame-Flieger "Schokolade Riguet" in KÖLN
Dietrich-Flieger / Reklame "Ski-Korsett" -KÖLN












FOTO - FLUGZEUG - zivil 1920/30 - Reklame-Flieger "Schokolade Riguet" in KÖLN | eBay
FOTO - FLUGZEUG - zivil 1920/30 - Dietrich-Flieger / Reklame "Ski-Korsett" -KÖLN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

polnische Luftwaffe "Lemberg"













FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Polen - polnische Luftwaffe "Lemberg" - Poln. Doppeldecker - 2 | eBay
FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Polen - polnische Luftwaffe "Lemberg" - Poln. Doppeldecker | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2022)

Boeing Clipper














1940s USA aircraft Photo Boeing Clipper airplane in flight | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s USA aircraft Photo Boeing Clipper airplane in flight at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2022)

LOT SP-BN














03111) Foto Flugzeug Polnische Linie Lotnicze Lot Flugplatz Soldaten . | eBay


Entdecken Sie 03111) Foto Flugzeug Polnische Linie Lotnicze Lot Flugplatz Soldaten . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2022)

Reid and Sigrist VZ728















R.A.F: REID AND SIGRIST DESFORD B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


REID AND SIGRIST DESFORD. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> R.A.F: REID AND SIGRIST DESFORD B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> 
> REID AND SIGRIST DESFORD. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.
> ...



Strictly speaking, this picture shows the Desford converted to the Bobsleigh, which was done to investigate prone pilot position flying. This photo shows the Bobsleigh after it was restored to flying condition for the Strathallan collection at Auchterarder in Scotland in the 1970s with its pseudo camo scheme. When originally converted the aircraft wore a civil colour scheme. The military serial was assigned to the original Desford before its conversion to the Bobsleigh. A curious and little known aeroplane.

This aircraft came into my purview many years ago as it was on paper only a part of the museum collection that I worked for, although it never actually got to the museum, only dropping in on its way down to its new owners after the Strathallan auction in 1981. Years later I discovered that it was still in the ownership of the museum and so I had to contact the company that held it, Snibston Discovery Park, Leicester, and advise them to sign ownership away... An administrative error that had existed for years that no one had noticed. It has since been returned to flying condition after sitting in a shed unloved for awhile.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2022)

Breguet XIX " Cuatro Vientos " (4 winds ) 














Foto Flugzeug Doppeldecker BREGUET Cuatro Vientos CASA Spanien 1933 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Doppeldecker BREGUET Cuatro Vientos CASA Spanien 1933 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Dana Bell (Aug 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Breguet XIX " Cuatro Vientos " (4 winds )
> 
> View attachment 680292
> 
> ...


Another great find, though I'm having trouble placing a bid on this one. This is from my never-published book in TransAtlantic flight:

Dates: 9-11 June 1933
Crew: Pilot: Mariano Barberán y Tros de Ilarduya. Copilot: Joaquín Collar Serra. Mechanic: Modesto Madariaga 
Aircraft: CASA-Breguet 19 TF Super Bidon _Cuatro Vientos_ (Four Winds). Engine: 600hp Hispano-Suiza 12Lb
Proposed Route: Seville to Camaguey, Cuba
Nation: Spain
Spanish production of the Breguet 19 included a single aircraft configured for long distance flights. In June 1933, three Spanish aviators flew the aircraft – nicknamed _Cuatro Vientos_ – from Seville to Cuba. The flight took just short of 40 hours, and began a celebration of Spanish culture in the former colony. On 20 June, Barberán and Collar Serra took off for Mexico City, leaving Madariaga behind in Cuba. _Cuatro Vientos_ and crew were spotted near Villahermosa, Mexico, then never seen again.

A replica of _Cuatro Vientos_ is displayed at the Museo del Aire, Madrid.

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2022)

Letov S-1 S.A. Tschechien 1920 Hiero 230PS



















Foto Tschechische Fliegertruppe Letov S-1 S.A. Tschechien 1920 Hiero 230PS (11) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Tschechische Fliegertruppe Letov S-1 S.A. Tschechien 1920 Hiero 230PS (11) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2022)

The Breguet XIX is a good looking aircraft!


----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Letov S-1


That is a new one to me! Good looking A/C, I did not know that "warren Truss" type of interplane bracing was in use that early. Thanks for posting it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)

Actually , it's the Šmolík-Adamec (Š.A.) prototype.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Actually , it's the Šmolík-Adamec (Š.A.) prototype.





VHU PRAHA


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 8, 2022)

Cool looking airplane. Looks like the pilot might get par-boiled if the plane took any hits.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> VHU PRAHA



Czech sources say that the Letov name was introduced in 1926 and wasn't the factory call actually. It was the trade mark at that time. The name was started to be used after the WW2. The prototype made in 1919/20 was marked as the Šmolík-Adamec , the abbreviation Š.A. Therefore the two letters on the rudder. All of them were called Šmolík initially. When the series of the plane was ordered, the Czechoslovakian Ministry of National Defense called them Šm 1 and Šm 2 depending on the engine. But the Air Forces called: the Šm-1 as Š-H-1 for these powered by the Hiero engine and Šm-2 as Š-M-1 powered by the Maybach engine. Because the Aero factory made them under the licence and these were powered by the Maybach engine as well , they got the name Š-M-2. In 1923 it was introduced a new simplified marking: Š-1 for these with the Hiero engines and Š-2 for all these with the Maybach ones. After the WW2 the Letov name was added to the plane marking and it resulted in the Letov Š-1 or Letov Š-2 names used today.

In other words ...

Šm 1 → Š-H-1 → Š-1 ( Military Aircraft Factory ) → Letov Š-1
Šm 2 → Š-M-1 → Š-2 ( Military Aircraft Factory ) → Letov Š-2
Šm 2 → Š-M-2 → Š-2 ( Aero factory ) ....................... → Letov Š-2

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Czech sources say that the Letov name was introduced in 1926 and wasn't the factory call actually. It was the trade mark at that time. The name was started to be used after the WW2. The prototype made in 1919/20 was marked as the Šmolík-Adamec , the abbreviation Š.A. Therefore the two letters on the rudder. All of them were called Šmolík initially. When the series of the plane was ordered, the Czechoslovakian Ministry of National Defense called them Šm 1 and Šm 2 depending on the engine. But the Air Forces called: the Šm-1 as Š-H-1 for these powered by the Hiero engine and Šm-2 as Š-M-1 powered by the Maybach engine. Because the Aero factory made them under the licence and these were powered by the Maybach engine as well , they got the name Š-M-2. In 1923 it was introduced a new simplified marking: Š-1 for these with the Hiero engines and Š-2 for all these with the Maybach ones. After the WW2 the Letov name was added to the plane marking and it resulted in the Letov Š-1 or Letov Š-2 names used today.
> 
> In other words ...
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)

My pleasure.  





the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

Rohrbach Rocco














Postkarte Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Rohrbach Rocco | eBay


Entdecken Sie Postkarte Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Rohrbach Rocco in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2022)

Ernst Udet in Albatros L-72 Flugzeug D-1140 Flugplatz Spiekeroog 1930












Orig. Foto Ernst Udet in Albatros L-72 Flugzeug D-1140 Flugplatz Spiekeroog 1930 | eBay
Orig. Foto Ernst Udet in Albatros L-72 Flugzeug D-1140 Flugplatz Spiekeroog 1930 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

The one-off Titan-powered Brristol Type 83E G-EBYT Bristol 83 Primary Trainer















R.A.F: BRISTOL 83-E PRIMARY TRAINER B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for R.A.F: BRISTOL 83-E PRIMARY TRAINER B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

calling 

 nuuumannn
i think Bristol Type 23 Badger but for the tail. Your thoughts?














R.A.F: BRISTOL 236 BIPLANE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


BRISTOL 236 BIPLANE. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

BRISTOL GENERAL PURPOSE TYPE 120



















R.A.F: BRISTOL GENERAL PURPOSE TYPE 120 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


BRISTOL GENERAL PURPOSE TYPE 120. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> calling
> 
> nuuumannn
> i think Bristol Type 23 Badger but for the tail. Your thoughts?
> ...




The Bristol 23 Badger was a two-seater biplane while the one is a single seat monoplane of the parasol wing type. It is the *Bristol 52 Bullfinch* also called the Bullfinch I. The pic above was taken at Filton on 27 November 1922.
The info: Bristol 52 Bullfinch










the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2022)

And here is the Bristol Bullfinch modified to the two-seater biplane type called Bullfinch II.




















the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> calling
> 
> nuuumannn
> i think Bristol Type 23 Badger but for the tail. Your thoughts?



Yup, Wojtek got there first, the aircraft pictured is the first prototype Bristol Bullfinch parasol monoplane, which was designed specifically to be powered by the Cosmos (later Bristol) Jupiter radial engine. Definitely a Frank Barnwell design with that weird and slightly lacking vertical stabiliser, which is all rudder and nothing else!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> BRISTOL GENERAL PURPOSE TYPE 120



These pictures are great, Snautzer! The Bristol 120 was a private venture aeroplane designed for marketing to countries with small air forces that couldn't afford to spend large amounts on multiple different types fulfilling multiple roles, so the Bristol 118 and 120 biplanes were conceived. First flying in 1932, the 120 was supposed to be a relatively high performance multi-role aircraft fitted with a manually operated Armstrong gun turret fitted with a single rifle calibre Vickers K gun. It was the first British aircraft where the gunner was protected by a cupola, although it was manually operated. It was entered into the G.4/31 specification competition, from which a variety of odd ball designs emerged to compete, but was withdrawn owing to separate trials undertaken by the A&AEE. These odd British aeroplanes are a treat to see as they are not seen very frequently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

USSR Seversky 2PA-L Fighter














Russia USSR Seversky 2PA-L Fighter Original Aviation Airbase War Photograph B | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Russia USSR Seversky 2PA-L Fighter Original Aviation Airbase War Photograph B at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2022)

the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 4, 2022)

I love the those planes from the thirties. So modern and yet not.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

J6492 BRISTOL 23A BADGER II














R.A.F: BRISTOL 23A BADGER II ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


BRISTOL 23A BADGER II. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

HAWKER DANECOCK 153 Denmark




















R.A.F: HAWKER DANECOCK 153 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for R.A.F: HAWKER DANECOCK 153 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

Westland Wizard MK1 J9252















R.A.F: WESTLAND WIZARD MK. I ROLLS-ROYCE FALCON ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 1930 | eBay


WESTLAND WIZARD MK. I ROLLS-ROYCE FALCON. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. 24TH APRIL 1930. USED condition w/ tiny knick of top right border.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

R.A.F: BLACKBURN NAUTILUS 2.F 1 ORIGINAL DOUGHTY'S PHOTOGRAPH 1933

N234















R.A.F: BLACKBURN NAUTILUS 2.F 1 ORIGINAL DOUGHTY'S PHOTOGRAPH 1933 | eBay


ORIGINAL DOUGHTY'S PHOTOGRAPH. BLACKBURN NAUTILUS 2.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

R.A.F: SHORT CHAMOIS 2 ORIGINAL SHORT BROS

J7295














R.A.F: SHORT CHAMOIS 2 ORIGINAL SHORT BROS PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


ORIGINAL SHORT BROS PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

R.A.F: BRISTOL BULLDOG FIGHTERS IN CONSTRUCTION 

J9572















R.A.F: BRISTOL BULLDOG FIGHTERS IN CONSTRUCTION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


BRISTOL BULLDOG FIGHTERS IN CONSTRUCTION. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP. USED condition w/ bend top right corner.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

R.A.F: BRISTOL BULLDOG

J9591 might be same batch as above i think















R.A.F: BRISTOL BULLDOG IVA ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


BRISTOL BULLDOG IVA. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

G-EBIH BRISTOL 89 ADVANCED TRAINER W/ JUPITER ENGINE
















R.A.F: BRISTOL 89 ADVANCED TRAINER W/ JUPITER ENGINE ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES


R.A.F: BRISTOL 89 ADVANCED TRAINER W/ JUPITER ENGINE ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES in Collectables, Militaria, World War II (1939-1945), Photographs | eBay



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2022)

Junkers W-33 cockpit














Orig. Foto Cockpit Junkers W.33 Flugzeug am Flugplatz FREIBURG Breisgau 1936 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Cockpit Junkers W.33 Flugzeug am Flugplatz FREIBURG Breisgau 1936 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2022)

Sport Einsitzer R III a /22 Stahlwerk Mark H1.09














Foto PK Sport Einsitzer R III a /22 Stahlwerk Mark H1.09 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto PK Sport Einsitzer R III a /22 Stahlwerk Mark H1.09 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2022)

Piaggio waterplane 1938 construction hall














Foto 1938 Original 32 x 23,4 11 x Piaggio Flugzeuge in Montagehalle Italien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 1938 Original 32 x 23,4 11 x Piaggio Flugzeuge in Montagehalle Italien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Piaggio waterplane 1938 construction hall
> 
> View attachment 687873
> 
> ...


Can't be 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2022)

Actually you are right. That's Piaggio P.136 of 1948.





the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2022)

...that and the roundel.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)

Yep .. undoubtedly the Italian post-war marking.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

Do J Wal D864















Foto-1: Wasser-Flugzeug der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-1: Wasser-Flugzeug der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

D-1099 Heinkel HD24 DVS Destroyed 11.11.29 http://www.airhistory.org.uk/gy/Historic D-.txt














Foto: Wasser-Flugzeug der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Wasser-Flugzeug der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

D-1031 Albatros L68
D-103 Albatros L68 Destroyed 2.33
D-92 Heinkel HD32 DVS >DVL bf 28.6.30
D-843 Heinkel HD32 Arado build



http://www.airhistory.org.uk/gy/Historic%20D-.txt
















Foto - 2 : Flugzeuge der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - 2 : Flugzeuge der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

Udet U-12 a 272 D-865 Deutsche Luffahrt >DVS Destroyed 2.33 http://www.airhistory.org.uk/gy/Historic D-.txt















Foto - 1 : Flugzeuge der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - 1 : Flugzeuge der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

D-588 LFG V.13 > V.130 95 D-588 Luftverkehr Pommern GmbH/Stettin 'Kolberg' >DLH 00.00.25 Sold Norway 4.29 http://www.airhistory.org.uk/gy/Historic D-.txt

Lufthansa















Foto : Flugzeug D 588 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Flugzeug D 588 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

D-356 Junkers A35 886 D-356 D-IMUK DVL >DLH http://www.airhistory.org.uk/gy/Historic D-.txt

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

D-232 Junkers F13 da 644 D-232 P-BAGA PP-CAG 'Truthahn' Rumpler LV >Europa Union >DLH DLH >Syndicato Condor named 'Blumenau' 21.03.23 Crashed Mato Grosso Civil Aircraft Register - Germany

Lufthansa
















Foto : Flugzeug D 232 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Flugzeug D 232 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

D-395 Rumpler C.IV 4074 D-395 [LFRA] D-52 Luftbildvermessungstrupp der Landesaufnahme/Adlershof Tfr LFRB 06.20 http://www.airhistory.org.uk/gy/Historic D-.txt

Lufthansa















Foto: Flugzeug D 395 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Flugzeug D 395 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

D-1113 Albatros L76 10115 D-1113 DVS Destroyed 6.31














Foto : Flugzeug D 1113 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Flugzeug D 1113 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

D-1073 Junkers G31 ba 3000 D-1073 VH-URQ 'Pat' Bulolo Gold Dredging >Guinea Airways 00.09.26 Destroyed during air raid Bulolo 4.42 http://www.airhistory.org.uk/gy/Historic D-.txt















Foto : Flugzeug D 1073 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Flugzeug D 1073 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

D-588 LFG V.13 > V.130 95 D-588 N-39 Luftverkehr Pommern GmbH/Stettin 'Kolberg' >DLH 00.00.25 Sold Norway 4.29

Lufthansa















Foto: Flugzeug D 588 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Flugzeug D 588 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> D-395 Rumpler C.IV 4074 D-395 [LFRA] D-52 Luftbildvermessungstrupp der Landesaufnahme/Adlershof Tfr LFRB 06.20 http://www.airhistory.org.uk/gy/Historic D-.txt
> 
> Lufthansa
> 
> ...



It is not the Rumpler C.IV but Sablatnig P.III


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

D-746 Heinkel HD32 233 D-746 DVS >DLV http://www.airhistory.org.uk/gy/Historic D-.txt















Foto: Flugzeug D 746 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Flugzeug D 746 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

Wurger said:


> It is not the Rumpler C.IV but Sablatnig P.III


indeed first source is wrong but D-395 Sablatnig P III 266 D-395 'Stuttgart' Deutscher Aero Lloyd >DLH 00.00.24 Scrapped 5.28 Civil Aircraft Register - Germany

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

D-376 Junkers F13 bi > de > f1e 738 D-376 Island-III D-OBAZ 'Kronenreiher' SudwestDeutsche LV AG >DLH - used on board steamship 'Lutzow ' >Flugfelag Oslands lsd DLH 'Kronenreiher' >DLH 07.11.24 Crashed Borkum 7.36 Civil Aircraft Register - Germany














Foto : Flugzeug D 376 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Flugzeug D 376 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

D-1030 Albatros L68 a 10088 D-1030 DVS >DVL 00.03.28 Destroyed 2.33 http://www.airhistory.org.uk/gy/Historic D-.txt















Foto: Flugzeug D 1030 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Flugzeug D 1030 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2022)

HAWKER HORNBILL














R.A.F: HAWKER HORNBILL ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


HAWKER HORNBILL. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

J6577 Westland Weasel















WESTLAND WEASEL - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)

D-1412, Arado Ar W II Deutsche Verkehrsfliegerschule DVS Warnemünde

Jena November 1928




















Flugzeug D-1412, Arado Ar W II Deutsche Verkehrsfliegerschule DVS Warnemünde #6 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug D-1412, Arado Ar W II Deutsche Verkehrsfliegerschule DVS Warnemünde #6 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)

Caspar S I Wasserflugzeug Deutsche Verkehrsfliegerschule Warnemünde

















Caspar S I Wasserflugzeug Deutsche Verkehrsfliegerschule Warnemünde #2 | eBay
Caspar S I Wasserflugzeug Deutsche Verkehrsfliegerschule Warnemünde #1 | eBay
Caspar S I Wasserflugzeug Deutsche Verkehrsfliegerschule Warnemünde #3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)

D-1412, Arado Ar W II Deutsche Verkehrsfliegerschule DVS Warnemünde

Wrong caption see #596















Flugzeug D-1412, Arado Ar W II Deutsche Verkehrsfliegerschule DVS Warnemünde #5 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug D-1412, Arado Ar W II Deutsche Verkehrsfliegerschule DVS Warnemünde #5 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

BRISTOL TAXI PLANE LUCIFER 1923

G-EBEW














BRITISH AVIATION: BRISTOL TAXI-PLANE (LUCIFER) B&W PHOTOGRAPH 1923 | eBay


BRITISH AVIATION B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2022)

Lindbergh Spirit of Saint Louis














Spirit of Saint Louis plane period original unpublished black and white picture | eBay


This is a period original piece.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2022)

Dornier Do X














G601 Foto Flugzeug Dornier Do X Flugboot Wasserflugzeug Flugschiff | eBay


Entdecken Sie G601 Foto Flugzeug Dornier Do X Flugboot Wasserflugzeug Flugschiff in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 1, 2022)

Is that one of the two built for Italy? I don't recall seeing that engine type before, Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2022)

As memo serves there were three planes built in total. But Italy bought two of them only. One was the Do X-3 "Alessandro Guidoni" registered as I-ABBN and the second one was the Do X2 "Umberto Maddalena" with registration I-REDI. The Italian Dorniers were powered by the Fiat A-22R V12 water-cooled engines. Judging by the engine nacelle shape that could be one of them.





the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2022)

Dornier Do X cockpit













G606 Foto Flugzeug Dornier Do X Flugboot Wasserflugzeug Flugschiff Innenaufnahme | eBay
G605 Foto Flugzeug Dornier Do X Flugboot Wasserflugzeug Flugschiff Innenaufnahme | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2022)

Dornier Do X RI Umberto Maddelena I-REDI.















G610 Foto Flugzeug Dornier Do X Flugboot Wasserflugzeug Flugschiff Italien | eBay


Entdecken Sie G610 Foto Flugzeug Dornier Do X Flugboot Wasserflugzeug Flugschiff Italien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 2, 2022)

Nice shots! I built a model of one in my youth, but I don't remember the anchors on the nose. Nice details.


----------



## ThomasP (Oct 3, 2022)

IIRC the anchors would be stowed inboard during flight. The openings (hawsepipes?) were wide enough for the anchors to be lowered/raised through while in flight or on water. So if your model depicted the aircraft rigged for inflight the rectangular recess would have been there, but no anchors.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Graeme (Oct 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> D-1412, Arado Ar W II Deutsche Verkehrsfliegerschule DVS Warnemünde



Looks like it could be *98 *on the fuselage - a Heinkel He 8.









Heinkel HE 8 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2022)

A good catch.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

De Havilland DH-89 Dragon Rapide HB-AME Swiss Alpar AG Bern














Flugzeug 2 motorige Militär Maschine Kanzel Me Schweizer Luftwaffe Aufklärer | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug 2 motorige Militär Maschine Kanzel Me Schweizer Luftwaffe Aufklärer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

Fane F.1/40 G-AGDJ T1788















FANE T.1/40 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
 

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FANE T.1/40 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

I-BBEC Fokker F.VIIa-3m 4982 H-NADS G-EBPV I-BBEC Avio Linee Italiane/Taliedo >SAM/Roma >Avio Linee Italiane/Milano >Ala Littoria SA/Roma 23.05.28 587 CofA suspended 23.7.36. Scrapped 4.37 Civil Aircraft Register - Italy















Foto : Flugzeug aus Italien mit 2 Staffelabzeichen und Kennung I-BBEC um 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Flugzeug aus Italien mit 2 Staffelabzeichen und Kennung I-BBEC um 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Fane F.1/40 G-AGDJ T1788
> 
> View attachment 689786
> 
> ...


Is this a glider?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is this a glider?


No a recce plane i believe.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2022)

Where is the motor?


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 7, 2022)

Under the nose armor.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 7, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Where is the motor?



Here Jim...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2022)

Ah! Thanks Graeme! 👍


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ah! Thanks Graeme! 👍








Fane T.1/40 AOP


Fane designed and build a small observation aeroplane the Fane T.1/40. It was only a prototype. It was a small high wing, pusher single seater. Who can help me with a drawing of this aeroplane Jjr



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Hawker Osprey







WORLD AVIATION: UNKNOWN SEAPLANE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hawker Osprey
> 
> View attachment 689882
> 
> ...



IMHO , that's not the Hawker Osprey. It is one of the six British built floatplane Fairey Fox Mk.IV converted with Hispano-Suiza 12Ybrs engine from Fairey Fox II. These were made for the Peruvian Air Force and delivered in October 1933. Later, the biplanes with the floats removed carried out observation duties in the Ecuadorian-Peruvian war in 1941. The differences between the Fox and the Osprey can be noticed. The bottom wings without the dihedral, the large radiator under the fuselage, two oval slots ( airintakes ) at the front bottom engine cowling with small rectangle oil radiator below the holes as well. The additional pipe actuator between the top and bottom wing ailerons. The Ospry had the ailerons on top wing only. The rear cockpit ( gunner station ) has the windshield. The fuselage is slimmer in shape. The top wing with noticable dihedral and thinner central part over the fuselage in front of the pilot cockpit. The different shape of the fin and rudder. 















the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Spain Condor 13-5

Edit: code corrected by Wurger. 43-5 . See 1 post below.














Orig. Foto Beute Flugzeug m. Legion Condor Kennung Wappen in Spanien - Italien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Beute Flugzeug m. Legion Condor Kennung Wappen in Spanien - Italien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)

Nice. It's a Northrop Delta 1D. The Nationalists captured two of these planes bought by Spanis Republicans. One was used with the code 43-4 while the second one with the 43-5. So that's the 43-5 but not 13-5.

IMHO that's the same plane but a shot was taken with another direction ..





the source: Spanish Civil War: Nationalist Air Force










the source: AviationCorner.net - Aircraft photography - Northrop Delta 1D





the source: Spanish Civil War: Nationalist Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

Sikorsky S-38 aptly named G-ABYS named Blue Falcon Aircraft Photo of G-ABYS | Sikorsky S-38B | AirHistory.net #241925

Owner Francis Francis. The Blue Falcon was his private Sikorsky S-38 which he kept on his property in Gland and on the lake of Geneva. Aviation Photo #1145364: Sikorsky S-38B - Untitled

F-AOUC Sikorsky S.38B (MSN 314-19) ex NC15V (US Registry) from 1930, ex-G-ABYS (UK Registry) from 17.2.33: to F-AOUC 3.6.36 (C of R 4715) to Cie des Chargeurs Reunis, Paris/Cotonou. 

Written off (damaged beyond repair) 12.8.39:Aircraft was operating an international scheduled passenger flight (aircraft routed Dakar–Cotonou–Libreville–Port Gentil–Pointe Noire) when it crashed in unknown circumstances at Calibar, Cross River, Nigeria (at approximate Coordinates: 4°57′0″N 8°19′30″E). Occupant fate unknown as well. Incident Sikorsky S-38 F-AOUC, 12 Aug 1939














Foto Flugzeug Sikorsky Kennung G-ABYS Wasserflugzeug Flugboot #X6 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Sikorsky Kennung G-ABYS Wasserflugzeug Flugboot #X6 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Do J Wal D864
> 
> View attachment 688075
> 
> ...


Do J Wal D864 Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930












Foto-2: Wasser-Flugzeug der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule1930 | eBay
Foto-1: Wasser-Flugzeug der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule1930 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

DOUGLAS DT-2 USN SQUADRON VT-1 PEARL HARBOUR




















U.S NAVY: DOUGLAS DT-2 USN SQUADRON VT-1 PEARL HARBOUR B&W PHOTOGRAPH 1925 | eBay


USN SQUADRON VT-1. PEARL HARBOUR. DOUGLAS DT-2. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Junkers F-13

JUNKERS LVAG, D-355, 1924, named 'Seeschwalbe', modified with L5 engine in 06.25 
LUFTHANSA, D-355, Jan. 26, converted to f1e in 04.33
LUFTHANSA, D-OZEP, 1934
RLM, D-OZEP , Jan. 36
J0719, JU F13 Junkers F13 Production List














Orig Foto 30er Wasserflugzeug Lufthansa Linie Hiddensee , Rügen , Berlin TOP !!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig Foto 30er Wasserflugzeug Lufthansa Linie Hiddensee , Rügen , Berlin TOP !!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

Potez 39














FRENCH AVIATION: POTEZ 39 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


FRENCH AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)

The Paris Air Show in 30'.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

AVIA/FOKKER F-IX ( OK-AFF ) 




















CLASSIC AVIATION: AVIA/FOKKER F-IX (OK-AFF) ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ STAMP | eBay


CLASSIC AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

named De Soto












Foto Wasserflugzeug aus dem 1.WK. | eBay
1.Foto Wasserflugzeug aus dem 1.WK. | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

Dornier L3 Delphin III Konstanz D-UBIF














Foto 2wk Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Kennung D-UBIF Start Wasser Technik | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2wk Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Kennung D-UBIF Start Wasser Technik in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2022)

Fokker Grulich der Lufthansa in Berlin Tempelhof



















Pressefoto einer Fokker Grulich der Lufthansa in Berlin Tempelhof | eBay


Entdecken Sie Pressefoto einer Fokker Grulich der Lufthansa in Berlin Tempelhof in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

Liore-et-Olivier LeO 25 1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th FS Biskra Airfield
















1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th FS Biskra Airfield Wrecked German Airplanes photo #5 | eBay


He was with the 94th Fighter Squadron. When relative to the photo I have one of pages along with the cropped info referring to the photo. This is not included with the photo, just for reference. If not on the page the back of the photo has the tissue & album paper residue on the back.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)

Actually not the Germen kites but of the French Vichy ones that look like being abandoned more than wrecked rather..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

RAF Marble Arch Bristol Bombay L5845 216 Squadron Khartom 1943



















WW2 press photo RAF Marble Arch Bristol Bombay L5845 216 Squadron Khartom 1943 | eBay


WW2 original press photo RAF "Marble Arch" of a Bristol Bombay transport aircraft no L5845 of 216 Squadron at Khartom 1943. This makes for quicker despatch. This plane is subject of a 1/72 scale model kit with image used in advert.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2022)

Excellent pics! It looks so different from that angle that I didn't even recognize it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

FAIREY FIREFLY MK. II B&W PHOTOGRAPH JAN 1931















CLASSIC AVIATION: FAIREY FIREFLY MK. II B&W PHOTOGRAPH JAN 1931 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: FAIREY FIREFLY MK. II B&W PHOTOGRAPH JAN 1931 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

SWEDISH AVIATION: J-6 FIGHTER















SWEDISH AVIATION: J-6 FIGHTER ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


J-6 FIGHTER. SWEDISH AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> FAIREY FIREFLY MK. II B&W PHOTOGRAPH JAN 1931
> 
> View attachment 694645
> 
> ...



The Fairey Firefly IIM

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

Heinkel He42 D-2546













Flugzeug Heinkel He 42 Wasserflugzeug bei Flugübungen im Winter | eBay
Flugzeug Heinkel He 42 Wasserflugzeug bei Flugübungen im Winter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2022)

BOULTON & PAUL P75 OVERSTRAND PROTOTYPE














R.A.F: BOULTON & PAUL P75 OVERSTRAND PROTOTYPE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


BOULTON & PAUL P75 OVERSTRAND PROTOTYPE. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> BOULTON & PAUL P75 OVERSTRAND PROTOTYPE



The Overstrand prototype J9186 was originally ordered as a Sidestrand Mk.III and was modified with supercharged Bristol Jupiters with Townend rings as pictured here, and was intended as the first Sidestrand Mk.IV, which, at the time the photograph was taken, was what it was referred to as in official paperwork. It differed from production Overstrands as they had Pegasi fitted. Production Overstrands were fitted with a power operated turret, note the absence of one here, as it was still a Sidestrand at this point. It was eventually fitted with the turret and had the Jupiters replaced to represent the final configuration of the Overstrand.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2022)

FAIREY P4/34 ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTOGRAPH



















R.A.F: FAIREY P4/34 ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


FAIREY P4/34. ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

Bristol Type 138 High Altitude Monoplane STAMP 23RD NOV 1938 K4879














R.A.F: BRISTOL 138 (B) RESEARCH MONOPLANE ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ STAMP 23RD NOV 1938 | eBay


BRISTOL 138 (B) RESEARCH MONOPLANE. 23RD NOV 1938. ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Nov 25, 2022)

Is the (B) in the caption supposed to indicate that is the Type 138B prototype? In my notes I have K4879 as the Type 138A airframe.


----------



## special ed (Nov 25, 2022)

I think I built an Airfix kit of the 138 about a half century ago.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

BLACKBURN BEAGLE 7 N236



Blackburn B.T.1 Beagle
















R.A.F: BLACKBURN BEAGLE 7 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


BLACKBURN BEAGLE 7. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2022)

Percival Q6 Petrel












LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 ERA AIRCRAFT PRESS PHOTO PERCEVAL Q6 PETREL 21 x 16 cm | eBay
ORIGINAL WW2 ERA AIRCRAFT PHOTO PERCEVAL Q6 PETREL 19 x 15 cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2022)

De Havilland Rapide ? postcard sent from occupied Guernsey in German.



















Orig. Foto AK Insel GUERNSEY Kanalinseln England 1940 - Flugplatz mit Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto AK Insel GUERNSEY Kanalinseln England 1940 - Flugplatz mit Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 3, 2022)

Nice pic, its is a de Havilland Express, also known as the de Havilland D.H.86. It is the Rapide's big brother. They made less than 100 of the 4 engined models.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2022)

The DH.86B G-AENR of Isle of Man Air Services crashed on landing at Ronaldsway Airport, Isle of Man on 9 May 1938. The aircraft was operating a mail flight from Speke Airport, Liverpool, Lancashire. Despite substantial damage to the port lower wing and both port engines, the aircraft was repaired and returned to service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2022)

Letov Š-31 Josef Kalla Biplane















Foto Letov Š-31 Josef Kalla Biplane,Doppeldecker,CSR Luftwaffe,Indianer,Airforce | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Letov Š-31 Josef Kalla Biplane,Doppeldecker,CSR Luftwaffe,Indianer,Airforce in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 26, 2022)

Kinner Sportwing














1945 WWII USAAF Langley Field VA 2 Photos airplane Kinner Sportwing Curtis Robin | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 WWII USAAF Langley Field VA 2 Photos airplane Kinner Sportwing Curtis Robin at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2022)




----------

